# Tesla calling after accidents?



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

This is the second case I've heard of recently of someone getting a call from Tesla after they were in an accident, checking to see if they're okay. Is this an official service? New? I didn't think they used to do this, although maybe I'm remembering wrong or just missed it. He also - later - got a call from Tesla engineering, wanting to know, "What can we do to make this car safer? Is there anything that you noticed in the accident that we could improve?"

If someone like me could be unaware that Tesla makes safety calls, then the general public surely is. That's a huge feature (one of the main reasons people get OnStar), and they really should do more to make people aware of it.

Also like the fact that despite that he was rear-ended, supposedly at 50mph, not only was he uninjured, but even the things he had in the trunk weren't harmed. That's some bloody impressive engineering.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

The rear bumper absorbed a lot of impact. I guess he's being hyperbolic by saying Red Dragon is "dead?" Any updates?


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

He says in the comments he's pretty sure it will be repaired. 

After a supposedly 50mph collision, the damage is pretty minimal.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

They have done this all along. Remember the man claiming in a lawsuit that his car on autopilot ran off a rural road and sideswiped a wood fence, around the same time as Josh Brown’s wreck? That story involved tesla attempting to reach the driver multiple times.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm surprised they don't advertise this much. They don't disclose the criteria for the car to alert and for Tesla to call and check it seems either. OnStar never really did either I guess other than to say "If you are in an accident". I like the feature, especially since Tesla knows exactly where the car is, but just surprised they don't talk about it much and only a few reports of it happening.


----------



## Tmcgukin (Jun 27, 2018)

It's Tesla after all, its probably up to the IDA to monitor post sales in between emails :grimacing:


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

OK. That car was not hit at 50 mph. maybe 15


----------



## Ken Voss (Feb 2, 2017)

Given all the bad press Tesla gets I am sure this is to avoid litigation. There must be ambiance chaser lawyers who contact Tesla accident victims and try to build a case. Tesla, contacting the owner immediately after the accident, is able to mitigate this. 

This is a good business practice for Tesla!


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Ken Voss said:


> Given all the bad press Tesla gets I am sure this is to avoid litigation. There must be ambiance chaser lawyers who contact Tesla accident victims and try to build a case. Tesla, contacting the owner immediately after the accident, is able to mitigate this.
> 
> This is a good business practice for Tesla!


And there is the creepiness factor. And the legacy of OnStar commercials where every user was a complete freakin' idiot ("I threw my keys off a cliff and can't get home!').


----------

